# منخوليا إسلامية - فرع الفيوم



## صوت صارخ (6 مايو 2010)

*شهدت قرية الصبيحى الغربى بمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم ظهور شاب فى الثلاثين من عمره، حاصل على دبلوم تجارة يدعى أنه المهدى المنتظر، بمجرد أن تتحدث معه تدرك أنه بكامل قواه العقلية، يدعى أنه تعرف على المسيح الدجال ولديه جيش من الملائكة وأنه يعلم الكثير والكثير من الحقائق الخفية، أسرته مقتنعة بما يقول وجميعهم ينتظرون نزول سيدنا عيسى لقتل المسيح الدجال ونشر الإسلام فى الأرض.

اليوم السابع التقى بمحمد عبد التواب رمضان (33 سنة) وأسرته، أكد لنا أنه وأسرته من ذرية على بن أبى طالب، حيث إن جدهم الأكبر هو الإمام الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب وأنه شاب بسيط حصل على دبلوم التجارة وعمل فى الفلاحة، إلا أنه فجأة توقف عن العمل وشعر بضيق وتعب منذ سنتين، وفى ذلك الوقت رأى رؤية أن أبواب السماء تفتح له ورأى نجوماً وشموساً فى السماء، وبعدما استيقظ وجد ملاكاً يحدثه بأنه الشيخ محمود وأنه جاء ليعاونه على محاربة الفساد فى الدنيا. 

يقول محمد "بشرنى الملاك بأننى المهدى المنتظر وأنا خليفة الله فى الأرض وأن الفساد سينتهى من الدنيا وستتحول الكنائس إلى مساجد واليهودى أو المسيحى، الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف، وسنحرر القدس والعراق، وكانت البشرى الكبرى عندما كشفوا لى عن حقيقة المسيح الدجال، وهو عمى وأخبرونى أنه من نسل فرعون وأنه ليس عمى وليس من ذرية الحسن وأن الكهنة من العصر العباسى يقومون بزرع شخص فى كل عائلة مسلمة يوهمهم بأنه من نسلهم وأن الملائكة جعلوه يرى الوجه الحقيقى لعمه وكشفوا له أنه المسيح الدجال. 

وعن صحة أنه المهدى المنتظر، استشهد بالداعية محمود المصرى حينما وصف فى خطبته حول علامات الساعة صفات المهدى المنتظر، مؤكداً أن هذه الصفات تتفق معه، حيث إنه واسع الجبهة وأسود العينين ولا طويل ولا قصير وأنفه حاد وطويل وما بين الثلاثين والأربعين من عمره وأن اسمه محمد عبد الله وعبد التواب مثل عبد الله.

وادعى محمد عبد التواب، أنه ينتظر نزول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم للقضاء على الفساد فى الأرض والقضاء على غير المسلمين وتحرير فلسطين والعراق، مؤكداً أن هذا سيتم قريباً جداً. 

وعما يراه ولا يراه الآخرون، أكد أنه رأى سيدنا جبريل يجلس على كرسى أبيض ويرتدى زى الملائكة الأبيض ويجلس فوق السماء وأن لديه جيش من الملائكة أمده الله به من السماء. 

وأكد أن الله أعطاه من علمه ما لم يؤتِ لغيره، حيث إنه لديه القدرة على شفاء أى مريض مهما كان مرضه أو علته بمجرد أن يضع يده فوق رأس هذا المريض وأنه يأتى إليه مرضى من كافة المحافظات ويعالجهم، مشيراً إلى أنه حاول مقابلة بعض الدعاة والعلماء لمساعدته فى دعوته ولكنهم خذلوه ولم يتمكن من مقابلتهم ومن بينهم الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب. 

محمد هو الأخ الأكبر بين أشقائه، فأسرته مكونة من أب وأم وخمس بنات وأربعة ذكور السمة الغالبة عليهم جميعاً عندما تجلس معهم هى اهتزاز يدهم اليمنى باستمرار دون انقطاع ولم يتزوج أى منهما رغم أن شقيقته الكبرى عمرها 32 عاماً.

وأشار محمد إلى أن هذا بفعل الجان الذى يسلطه عليهم المسيح الدجال ليؤذيهم ولا تتكاثر ذريتهم، كما أكد أن منزله هو أفضل مكان فى العالم يمكن أن تستريح النفس البشرية فيه وأنه تحته كنز يكفى الدنيا كلها ويفيض ولكن لم يأت وقت فتحه وأن السيول التى شهدتها بعض محافظات مصر مؤخراً لم تكن نقمة على مصر، بل إنها ببركة دعائه ليطهر الذنوب، مؤكداً أنه لا يريد إلا أن يعود الناس إلى الله، مطالباً بمواجهة الدكتور أحمد عمر هاشم وأنه يعرف جيداً أن السر موجود فى مصر وأن بداية انتشار الإسلام ستكون من مصر.

الغريب أن محمد لم يخفِ جهله، قائلاً أنا أمى ولا أحفظ القرآن مثلى مثل رسول الله صلى الله عليهم وسلم قبل نزول الوحى إلا أننى أنتظر العلم الذى وعدتنى الملائكة أن الله سيؤتنى به فى يوم واحد، مضيفاً: "الأسعار ستنخفض والأمراض ستنتشر بين اليهود وستفسد الأسلحة النووية والنارية بأنواعها". 

ومن جانبها تؤكد نعناعة محمد والدته، أن ابنها مبروك، وهو المهدى المنتظر وأنه أعطاها هى وإخوته شيئاً من علمه، حيث إن الأسرة كلها أصبح لديها القدرة على (السحب) أى سحب الأذى والسحر من أى شخص ومعالجة المريض وأنها تنتظر هى وأولادها ما سيأتى من خير بعد أن يتمكنوا بجيشهم من محاربة الفساد والقضاء على المسيح الدجال وأتباعه. 

أما شقيقه وائل (22 سنة) فقد أكد أنه يجاهد مع أخيه (المهدى المنتظر)، كما وصفه لمحاربة الفساد والقضاء على فتنة المسيح الدجال وأتباعه ويسانده حتى نزول سيدنا عيسى وأنه اقتنع بعدما رأى علامات دللت على صحة كلامه.

شقيقه يقول "لقد رأيت كلمة الله بحروف من نور فى السماء، كما أننى رأيت ضوءًا كثيفاً فوق رأس أخى، وهو يطلب المدد من الملائكة أما شقيقتهم سهيلة 7 سنوات، فقد أكدت أنها تستطيع علاج أى مريض من أى مس أو سحر أو مرض وتسحب هذا الأذى من جسده بعد أن تضع يديها فوق رأسه، كما علمها أخيها محمد


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

منخوليا محمدية موديل 2010



















​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله الشيطان شغال جامد


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2010)

*



 الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف، 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لاء فعلا المهد المنتظر 
ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره
شكراا للخبر صوت صارخ*​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 مايو 2010)

*



وستتحول الكنائس إلى مساجد واليهودى أو المسيحى، الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف، وسنحرر القدس والعراق، وكانت البشرى الكبرى عندما كشفوا لى عن حقيقة المسيح الدجال، وهو عمى وأخبرونى أنه من نسل فرعون وأنه ليس عمى وليس من ذرية الحسن وأن الكهنة من العصر العباسى يقومون بزرع شخص فى كل عائلة مسلمة يوهمهم بأنه من نسلهم وأن الملائكة جعلوه يرى الوجه الحقيقى لعمه وكشفوا له أنه المسيح الدجال. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا بصراحة نكتتته*

*ربنا يهديهم *


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2010)

*الادهى*
* تعليقات القراء بالجريدة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا*
*منخوليا محمديه*​


----------



## سمير قزمه (6 مايو 2010)

اكيد هذة العائله لايوجد لها مصدر رزق ففكرت في هذا العمل الشيطاني لان افكار وعقول الباديه مازالت موجودة في الفكر الاسلامي   ( قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح لاتعرفون الوقت الذي  سيكون في نهايه الازمنه
 بل صلوا كل حين)


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 مايو 2010)

لا تعليق..................

ربنا يشفي​


----------



## shoshago (7 مايو 2010)

انا عايزة اسأل سوءال انا سمعت كتير انهم مستنين المهدى مين هو ده المهدى 

اما عن التخاريف الجنونية ففعلا الاسعار جننت الناس

وحلوة الفكرة دى 000000 فى مخ فاضى عمال يفكر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2010)

shoshago قال:


> انا عايزة اسأل سوءال انا سمعت كتير انهم مستنين المهدى مين هو ده المهدى



المهدى المنتظر دا عند الشيعة المسلمين = المسيح المنتظر عند السنة المسلمين
المهم إن دا و لا دا منتظرين شخص منتظر ليخلص العالم من الفساد و و و و يحول غير المسلمين الى مسلمين و يحكم العالم بالقرآن


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2010)

الكذب واضح جليا.

الخبر يقول  أن الشاب حاصل على دبلوم تجارة.
ثم قال أن محمد لم يخفِ جهله، قائلاً أنه أمى.

هل كاتب الخبر في الاسبوع السابع يعوزه الذكاء أم أنه يستخف بذكاء القارئ.

اوافق ما قاله سمير قزمة في مشاركته   #*6*

شكرا على الخبر أخي صوت صارخ


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2010)

*علماء الاجتماع الدينى : الأمية الدينية وتضليل الفضائيات وراء ظهور*
*"مهووسى" المهدى المنتظر.. *
*والظروف الاجتماعية وراء هذه الحالات*​*الحديث للوهلة الأولى عن إعلان محمد عبد التواب أحد أبناء محافظة الفيوم أنه المهدى المنتظر، يبدو هزلاً، لكن تكرار هذه الحالات على فترات تبدو متقاربة فى أكثر من مكان سواء فى مصر أو الوطن العربى، جعل اليوم السابع يضعها على طاولة الطب النفسى والاجتماعى الدينى لمعرفة الأسباب الحقيقية التى تجعل شخصا ما يصنع لنفسه عالم آخر ويقتنع به ويصدقه، ومعرفة حجم القبول الشعبى لهذا الشخص وتحليله بشكل علمى.*
*فى البداية أكد الدكتور محمد صلاح أستاذ علم الاجتماع الدينى بكلية آداب جامعة القاهرة، أن هذه الحالات هى انعكاس للوثة عقلية، ولوثة مجتمعية وفوضى، قائلا: " يصاب البعض بلوثة عقلية نتيجة اضطلاعه على كتب مجهولة المصدر، وتأثير الفضائيات عليهم ، محاولين تطبيق الصورة الشعبية للمهدى المنتظر على أنفسهم".*
*وتعقيبا على قول محمد واستشهاده بالداعية محمود المصرى حينما وصف فى خطبته حول علامات الساعة صفات المهدى المنتظر، وقال "إن هذه الصفات تتفق معه، حيث إنه واسع الجبهة وأسود العينين ولا طويل ولا قصير وأنفه حاد وطويل وما بين الثلاثين والأربعين من عمره وأن اسمه محمد عبد الله وعبد التواب مثل عبد الله"، قال الدكتور صلاح إن مواصفات المهدى المنتظر لم تنطبق على محمد وحده وإنما تنطبق على 50 مليون واحد غيره.*
*ويؤكد الدكتور صلاح أن هذا يرجع إلى الإحساس بالاغتراب والظلم الشديد، وتغيير نظرته للمجتمع وأنه لا يشعر أنه مواطن له كيان به، فيخلق لنفسه حالة من حالات العزلة ويشعر بابتعاد المسافة بينه وبين المجتمع، وهذا الشخص ممكن أن يلجأ إلى الاكتئاب أو العنف أو التخريب. ويركز الدكتور صلاح حول ما سماه بـ "الفوضويات" وهو مصطلح أطلقه على الفضائيات وتأثيرها على البسطاء، وإحداثها للفوضى الدينية الشديدة مابين الحرام والحلال وهو بالتأكيد ما يصيب المجتمع بحالة من الخلل مع وجود أمية دينية، فهناك أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مهدى منتظر فى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية. *
*كما أضاف الدكتور صلاح أن تكرار هذه الحالات يرجع إلى الظروف المجتمعية، وبطلنا اليوم المهدى المنتظر من محافظة الفيوم والتى تعد من أفقر محافظات مصر، وأكثرها طردا لسكانها، ومحمد الحاصل على دبلوم التجارة لم يتسلح بشيء يواجه به حياته فى ظل وجود البطالة ولا يملك من العلم أو الدين ما يجعله يواجه هذه الضغوط.*
*كان هذا رأى الطب الاجتماعى الدينى فى حالات المهدى المنتظر، ولا يبتعد كثرا رأى الطب النفسى، إذ قال الدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم أستاذ الطب النفسى بقصر العينى جامعة القاهرة، إن هذه الحالات التى تدعى أنها المهدى المنتظر لها تفسير طبى نفسى، يكون أصحابها "عايشين" فى عالم ثانى منفصل، يسمى مرض الانفصال عن الواقع.*
*وعن المرضى العقليين المصابين بهذا المرض يحدد الدكتور عبد العظيم أعراض المرض قائلا: يحدث للمريض فيه نوع من اللخبطة أو الضلالات، وهى فى لغة الطب النفسى تمثل الفصام العقلى ، ثم يصاب المريض بضلالات وحالات هوس بالتناوب مع حالات الاكتئاب وهى ما نسميها فى الطب"الثنائى القطبية"، ولا يعنى أن صاحبها حين يتحدث بوعى وتركيز أنه لا يكون مريضا عقليا، وإنما هو تأكيد للمرض فوعيه يؤكد أنه لا يملك البصيرة فى ربط ما يقوله بشىء واقعى، ويستطيع أيضا أن ينسج منظومة ضلالية كما حدث مع محمد، وقال إن عمه هو المسيخ الدجال.*
*الضلالات المرضية تأخذ صيغة المحتوى الثقافى للمجتمع وتختلف بين الشرق والغرب، حيث أشار دكتور عبد العظيم أنه فى الشرق دائما يأخذ المرض الصيغة الدينية حتى فى الوساوس البسيطة نجدها مملوءة بالأفكار الدينية كالمهدى المنتظر، ووجود الله، والملائكة، ونحن لدينا المحتوى الدينى عالى جدا، أما الدول الأوروبية فتكون الضلالات مرتبطة بالتكنولوجيا والأقمار الصناعية والإشعاعات والفضائيين.*
*ويرجح الدكتور عبد العظيم أنه بالبحث فى تاريخ عائلة محمد عبد التواب سيكون هناك احتمالية أن نجد بعض أقاربه لديهم نفس المرض، وأن محمد كان عنده استعداد وراثى كامل، وأن هذا النوع من المرض غير مرتبط بسن معين وإنما يظهر بشكل مفاجئ يرتبط بالاستعداد الوراثى.*
*وفى النهاية اتفق كل من الدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم ، والدكتور محمد صلاح على الخطورة فى حجم القبول الشعبى لهؤلاء الأشخاص، فقال الدكتور عبد العظيم حين علم أن أفراد أسرته بالكامل يصدقونه أن أعراض المرض العقلى معدية ومن حوله يتأثرون به، ففى كثير من الحالات لاتستطيع التفرقة بين المريض الحقيقى والشخص المتأثر به لأنه يردد ما يقوله ويفعل ما يفعله. *
*أما الدكتور صلاح فقال إن حجم القبول الشعبى يختلف باختلاف حيثية الشخص المريض، فلو كان رجلا غنيا وله نفوذ فكل من حوله يسعى لعلاجه، أما فى حالة محمد فبالتأكيد أنهم صدقوه وتأثروا به فهم لا يدركون أنه مريض أو يحتاج لعلاج، وهذا يعكس ثقافتهم وتعليمهم وإحساسهم بأنه منقذ لهم.*
*وختاما يبقى محمد عبد التواب أثير للمرض النفسى، الذى ارتضاه بديلا سهلا وسلبيا بعيدا عن العنف والتخريب والاكتئاب، تاركا خلفه مجتمعا ربما لم يرتض كلاهما الآخر. *​http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=224059&SecID=12​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

> حيث أشار  دكتور عبد العظيم أنه فى الشرق دائما يأخذ المرض الصيغة الدينية حتى فى  الوساوس البسيطة نجدها مملوءة بالأفكار الدينية كالمهدى المنتظر، ووجود  الله، والملائكة



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وجود الله بقي امراض نفسيه هو ووجود الملائكه

اهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2010)

*المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*

 المهدى المنتظر" بالفيوم.. تعرف على المسيح الدجال ويشفى المريض.. ونكبة السيول كانت من 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المهدى المنتظر" بالفيوم.. تعرف على المسيح الدجال ويشفى المريض.. ونكبة السيول كانت من بركاته والكنائس ستتحول إلى مساجد


بالصور.. اليوم السابع فى منزل شاب يدعى أنه "المهدى المنتظر" بالفيوم.. تعرف على المسيح الدجال ويشفى المريض.. ونكبة السيول كانت من بركاته والكنائس ستتحول إلى مساجد 

الخميس، 6 مايو 2010 - 13:31








كتبت رباب الجالى

شهدت قرية الصبيحى الغربى بمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم ظهور شاب فى الثلاثين من عمره، حاصل على دبلوم تجارة يدعى أنه المهدى المنتظر، بمجرد أن تتحدث معه تدرك أنه بكامل قواه العقلية، يدعى أنه تعرف على المسيح الدجال ولديه جيش من الملائكة وأنه يعلم الكثير والكثير من الحقائق الخفية، أسرته مقتنعة بما يقول وجميعهم ينتظرون نزول سيدنا عيسى لقتل المسيح الدجال ونشر الإسلام فى الأرض.

اليوم السابع التقى بمحمد عبد التواب رمضان (33 سنة) وأسرته، أكد لنا أنه وأسرته من ذرية على بن أبى طالب، حيث إن جدهم الأكبر هو الإمام الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب وأنه شاب بسيط حصل على دبلوم التجارة وعمل فى الفلاحة، إلا أنه فجأة توقف عن العمل وشعر بضيق وتعب منذ سنتين، وفى ذلك الوقت رأى رؤية أن أبواب السماء تفتح له ورأى نجوماً وشموساً فى السماء، وبعدما استيقظ وجد ملاكاً يحدثه بأنه الشيخ محمود وأنه جاء ليعاونه على محاربة الفساد فى الدنيا. 

يقول محمد "بشرنى الملاك بأننى المهدى المنتظر وأنا خليفة الله فى الأرض وأن الفساد سينتهى من الدنيا وستتحول الكنائس إلى مساجد واليهودى أو المسيحى، الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف، وسنحرر القدس والعراق، وكانت البشرى الكبرى عندما كشفوا لى عن حقيقة المسيح الدجال، وهو عمى وأخبرونى أنه من نسل فرعون وأنه ليس عمى وليس من ذرية الحسن وأن الكهنة من العصر العباسى يقومون بزرع شخص فى كل عائلة مسلمة يوهمهم بأنه من نسلهم وأن الملائكة جعلوه يرى الوجه الحقيقى لعمه وكشفوا له أنه المسيح الدجال. 

وعن صحة أنه المهدى المنتظر، استشهد بالداعية محمود المصرى حينما وصف فى خطبته حول علامات الساعة صفات المهدى المنتظر، مؤكداً أن هذه الصفات تتفق معه، حيث إنه واسع الجبهة وأسود العينين ولا طويل ولا قصير وأنفه حاد وطويل وما بين الثلاثين والأربعين من عمره وأن اسمه محمد عبد الله وعبد التواب مثل عبد الله.

وادعى محمد عبد التواب، أنه ينتظر نزول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم للقضاء على الفساد فى الأرض والقضاء على غير المسلمين وتحرير فلسطين والعراق، مؤكداً أن هذا سيتم قريباً جداً. 

وعما يراه ولا يراه الآخرون، أكد أنه رأى سيدنا جبريل يجلس على كرسى أبيض ويرتدى زى الملائكة الأبيض ويجلس فوق السماء وأن لديه جيش من الملائكة أمده الله به من السماء. 

وأكد أن الله أعطاه من علمه ما لم يؤتِ لغيره، حيث إنه لديه القدرة على شفاء أى مريض مهما كان مرضه أو علته بمجرد أن يضع يده فوق رأس هذا المريض وأنه يأتى إليه مرضى من كافة المحافظات ويعالجهم، مشيراً إلى أنه حاول مقابلة بعض الدعاة والعلماء لمساعدته فى دعوته ولكنهم خذلوه ولم يتمكن من مقابلتهم ومن بينهم الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب. 

محمد هو الأخ الأكبر بين أشقائه، فأسرته مكونة من أب وأم وخمس بنات وأربعة ذكور السمة الغالبة عليهم جميعاً عندما تجلس معهم هى اهتزاز يدهم اليمنى باستمرار دون انقطاع ولم يتزوج أى منهما رغم أن شقيقته الكبرى عمرها 32 عاماً.

وأشار محمد إلى أن هذا بفعل الجان الذى يسلطه عليهم المسيح الدجال ليؤذيهم ولا تتكاثر ذريتهم، كما أكد أن منزله هو أفضل مكان فى العالم يمكن أن تستريح النفس البشرية فيه وأنه تحته كنز يكفى الدنيا كلها ويفيض ولكن لم يأت وقت فتحه وأن السيول التى شهدتها بعض محافظات مصر مؤخراً لم تكن نقمة على مصر، بل إنها ببركة دعائه ليطهر الذنوب، مؤكداً أنه لا يريد إلا أن يعود الناس إلى الله، مطالباً بمواجهة الدكتور أحمد عمر هاشم وأنه يعرف جيداً أن السر موجود فى مصر وأن بداية انتشار الإسلام ستكون من مصر.

الغريب أن محمد لم يخفِ جهله، قائلاً أنا أمى ولا أحفظ القرآن مثلى مثل رسول الله صلى الله عليهم وسلم قبل نزول الوحى إلا أننى أنتظر العلم الذى وعدتنى الملائكة أن الله سيؤتنى به فى يوم واحد، مضيفاً: "الأسعار ستنخفض والأمراض ستنتشر بين اليهود وستفسد الأسلحة النووية والنارية بأنواعها". 

ومن جانبها تؤكد نعناعة محمد والدته، أن ابنها مبروك، وهو المهدى المنتظر وأنه أعطاها هى وإخوته شيئاً من علمه، حيث إن الأسرة كلها أصبح لديها القدرة على (السحب) أى سحب الأذى والسحر من أى شخص ومعالجة المريض وأنها تنتظر هى وأولادها ما سيأتى من خير بعد أن يتمكنوا بجيشهم من محاربة الفساد والقضاء على المسيح الدجال وأتباعه. 

أما شقيقه وائل (22 سنة) فقد أكد أنه يجاهد مع أخيه (المهدى المنتظر)، كما وصفه لمحاربة الفساد والقضاء على فتنة المسيح الدجال وأتباعه ويسانده حتى نزول سيدنا عيسى وأنه اقتنع بعدما رأى علامات دللت على صحة كلامه.

شقيقه يقول "لقد رأيت كلمة الله بحروف من نور فى السماء، كما أننى رأيت ضوءًا كثيفاً فوق رأس أخى، وهو يطلب المدد من الملائكة أما شقيقتهم سهيلة 7 سنوات، فقد أكدت أنها تستطيع علاج أى مريض من أى مس أو سحر أو مرض وتسحب هذا الأذى من جسده بعد أن تضع يديها فوق رأسه، كما علمها أخيها محمد.



















​
منقووووووو​ل

اه يا قلبى يا كتاكت ياما انت سامع وساكت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*

ههههههههههههه
هتلاقيه عايزله قرشين يطلع بيهم 
يطلع اشاعه ويكسب ملايين 
رحمتك يارب ​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*





> وادعى محمد عبد التواب، أنه ينتظر نزول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم للقضاء على الفساد فى الأرض والقضاء على غير المسلمين وتحرير فلسطين والعراق، مؤكداً أن هذا سيتم قريباً جداً.


 



> وستتحول الكنائس إلى مساجد واليهودى أو المسيحى، الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف،


 
حتى المهدى بتاعهم برده مولع بالسيف

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو ياخد اسبرينا وكوباية شاى وينام

وبكرة انشاء الله يبقى كويس

ربنا يرحمنا من الاشكال دى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*

*انا بقترح عليه يروح لابونا مكارى فى اسرع وقت  وهو هيعمل معاه اللازم ههههههه
ميرررسى يا بنت الفادى انك عرفتينا على العيله اللذيذه دى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> هتلاقيه عايزله قرشين يطلع بيهم
> يطلع اشاعه ويكسب ملايين
> رحمتك يارب ​



ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*



tasoni queena قال:


> حتى المهدى بتاعهم برده مولع بالسيف
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




يابنتى الشر دا حاجه بتجرى فى دمهم
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر بالفيوم؟؟؟!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بقترح عليه يروح لابونا مكارى فى اسرع وقت  وهو هيعمل معاه اللازم ههههههه
> ميرررسى يا بنت الفادى انك عرفتينا على العيله اللذيذه دى
> ربنا يباركك*


 

هى فكره برضو يا Dona Nabil
ياريت كان معانا عنونعم كنا اقترحنا عليهم
مفيش فى ايدينا غير اننا نصلى ان ربنا يفتح عيونهم ويرشدهم لطريق النور​


----------



## MAJI (11 مايو 2010)

هذه من افلام الخيال الاسلامي
والحقيقة انه لا يختلف كثيراً عن نبيه
فقصته ايضاً خيالية (وهميه)
واما الكنائس سيحولها الى جوامع !!!!(برضو ؟) يعني التاريخ سيعيد نفسه؟
الملاك اسمه  الشيخ محمود!!!!غلط   ...ملاك التبليغ هو جبريل 
احلى شئ هو تحرير فلسطين والعراق،،يعني لو قبل سبع سنين كان يحرر بس فلسطين (حاجة تضحك بصحيح)
يعني الفلم من الخيال الاسلامي الكوميدي
عندكم مثل مصري يقول 
(رزق المهابيل علمجانين)
صح ولا غلط ؟


----------



## عمادفايز (12 مايو 2010)

*احيانا كثيرة تكون الامراض النفسية وراثية وهذا ما هو واضح فى هذة العائلة​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 مايو 2010)

لاقيت واحد تاني


صور تنشر لاول مرة لظهور المهدي المنتظر بالمسجد الاقصى

تاريخ النشر : 2006-10-20
القراءة : 442946​







​

 

 

 


غزة-دنيا الوطن

وصلت الى موقع بانيت اول صور التقطها احد المصلين في الاقصى الليلة الفائتة والتي يظهر فيها شخص ظهر امام المصلين في المسجد الاقصى المبارك بلباس اخضر في ليلة القدر أي امس ، ظهر وادعى انه هو ( المهدى المنتظر ) !.

وقد اثار ظهوره في الاقصى كما ذكر لنا شاهد العيان وهو الشاب محمود حشمة من قرية الرينة - الناصرة ، ردود فعل صاخبة ضده الى درجة ان بعض المصلين وحراس المسجد منعوه من التحدث ثم كما يبدو ضرب على يد عدد من شهود العيان وحكى ملتقط هذه الصور محمود حشمة لمراسل موقع بانيت وصحيفة بانوراما تفاصيل ما حدث الليلة الفائتة كما يلي : 





" عندما كنا نصلي صلاة الوتر ظهر شخص يلبس عمامة خضراء واعتلى احدى الرافعات التى تستعمل في المسجد وبدأ يتحدث وهو يحمل ورقة ويقرأ عنها .

وهنا تجمع حوله عدد كبير من المصلين الذين ابدوا استياء لما رأوه ولقوله بانه هو المهدى المنتظر وسرعان ما حدث في المكان هرج ثم تدافع نحو هذا الشخص الذي ابعد من المكان والذي اعتقد انه ضرب من قبل شهود العيان الى ان اغمى عليه كما يبدو .

وذكر شاهد العيان ان هذا الشخص قال في بداية حديثه انه كان في المدينة المنورة في بداية شهر رمضان المبارك وانه ابعد من هناك . وحسب ما فهمنا فانه كان على الورقة التي يحملها تفاصيل نسب وعائلته الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، منذ فجر الاسلام وحتى يومنا هذا . " 

الى هنا اقوال شاهد العيان لمراسل موقع بانيت مع العلم ان هذا هو اولى نشر لشاهد عيان ولصور وفيديو من مكان الحدث في المسجد الاقصى حول هذا الموضوع . ​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2010)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*_
_*لازم تتنقل للترفيهى  ممكن ولا لا *_
_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*جامدين اوى الناس دى*_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 مايو 2010)

*المهدى المنتظر فى الفيوم: أنا خليفة الله فى الأرض.. سأحرر فلسطين وأشفى كل مريض*

بركاته حلّت على أسرته فتخصصت فى «سحب» السحر من «الممسوسين» وأكد أن عمه هو المسيخ الدجال

لم يتبق لدى السواد الأعظم فى مصر سوى الآمال فى ظهور من سيصلح ما أفسده الدهر بقوة من السماء.. وهى صفات لا تتوفر إلا فى المهدى المنتظر الذى سيصلح العالم فى آخر الزمان عند المسلمين والمسيخ المنتظر عند اليهود والمسيخ العائد عند النصارى.

وفى قرية الصبيحى الغربى بمركز يوسف الصديق بالفيوم لم تمنع الملامح الساذجة والبلاهة لشاب فى الثلاثين من عمره، وحاصل على دبلوم تجارة، من التفاف المئات حوله مباركين دعواه بأنه المهدى المنتظر، حامل الخلاص لهم من كل معاناتهم التى لا تحمل أى أفق، حلا لها، ولم يمنعهم انتماؤهم السنى من الاعتقاد به رغم أن فكرة المهدى شيعية الأصل، فهو الإمام الاثنا عشر عندهم.

محمد عبدالتواب رمضان (33 عاما) يدعى أنه تعرف على المسيخ الدجال ولديه جيش من الملائكة وأنه يعلم الكثير والكثير من الحقائق الخفية، أسرته مقتنعة بما يقول وجميعهم ينتظرون نزول سيدنا عيسى لقتل المسيخ الدجال ونشر الإسلام فى الأرض، يؤكد أنه وأسرته من ذرية على بن أبى طالب وجدهم الأكبر هو الإمام الحسن بن على بن أبى طالب ،ويذكر أنه شاب بسيط حاصل على دبلوم التجارة وعمل فى الفلاحة، إلا أنه فجأة توقف عن العمل وشعر بضيق وتعب منذ سنتين، وفى ذلك الوقت رأى رؤية أن أبواب السماء تفتح له ورأى نجوماً وشموساً فى السماء، وبعدما استيقظ وجد ملاكاً يحدثه بأنه الشيخ محمود، وأنه جاء ليعاونه على محاربة الفساد فى الدنيا، وقال «بشرنى الملاك بأننى المهدى المنتظر وأنا خليفة الله فى الأرض وأن الفساد سينتهى من الدنيا وستتحول الكنائس إلى مساجد واليهودى أو المسيحى الذى يرفض الإسلام سيتم قتله بالسيف، وسنحرر القدس والعراق، وكانت البشرى الكبرى عندما كشفوا لى عن حقيقة المسيخ الدجال، وهو عمى، وأخبرونى أنه من نسل فرعون، وأنه ليس عمى وليس من ذرية الحسن وأن الكهنة من العصر العباسى يقومون بزرع شخص فى كل عائلة مسلمة يوهمهم بأنه من نسلهم، وأن الملائكة جعلوه يرى الوجه الحقيقى لعمه وكشفوا له أنه المسيخ الدجال».

وعن صحة أنه المهدى المنتظر، استشهد بالداعية محمود المصرى حينما وصف فى خطبته حول علامات الساعة صفات المهدى المنتظر، مؤكداً أن هذه الصفات تتفق معه، حيث إنه واسع الجبهة وأسود العينين ولا طويل ولا قصير وأنفه حاد وطويل وما بين الثلاثين والأربعين من عمره وأن اسمه محمد عبدالله وعبد التواب مثل عبدالله.

وادعى محمد عبدالتواب، أنه ينتظر نزول سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم للقضاء على الفساد فى الأرض والقضاء على غير المسلمين وتحرير فلسطين والعراق، مؤكداً أن هذا سيتم قريباً جداً.
وعما يراه ولا يراه الآخرون، أكد أنه رأى سيدنا جبريل يجلس على كرسى أبيض ويرتدى زى الملائكة الأبيض، ويجلس فوق السماء وأن لديه جيشا من الملائكة أمده الله به من السماء.

وأكد أن الله أعطاه من علمه ما لم يعطِ لغيره، حيث إنه لديه القدرة على شفاء أى مريض مهما كان مرضه أو علته بمجرد أن يضع يده فوق رأس هذا المريض، وأنه يأتى إليه مرضى من جميع المحافظات ويعالجهم، مشيراً إلى أنه حاول مقابلة بعض الدعاة والعلماء لمساعدته فى دعوته ولكنهم خذلوه، ولم يتمكن من مقابلتهم ومن بينهم الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب.

المهدى المنتظر الجديد لا يحفظ القرآن، وينتظر العلم الذى وعدته به الملائكة، وبركاته تجاوزت حدود شخصه إلى أسرته كلها، الذين يملكون بفعل علمه القدرة على السحب، أى الأذى والسحر من أى شخص ومعالجة المريض، وينتظرون ما سيأتى من خير بعد أن يتمكنوا بجيشهم من محاربة الفساد والقضاء على المسيخ الدجال وأتباعه. 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=226099


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر فى الفيوم: أنا خليفة الله فى الأرض.. سأحرر فلسطين وأشفى كل مريض*

رؤيتى : أنه لعاطل و من أنصاف المتعلمين ..

تنبع دعوته من جهله بدينه المُـضلل للحقائق ، يسانده بذلك جهل من حوله ، تراخى السلطات الأمنية فى التعامل مع تلك الخرافات ..

عقول هاوية ، لكن لابد من التصدى لهؤلاء الرعاع لأنهم يفتقروا لحُـسن التصرف و ذلك واجب السلطات الأمنية المتخاذلة ..


----------



## king (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: المهدى المنتظر فى الفيوم: أنا خليفة الله فى الأرض.. سأحرر فلسطين وأشفى كل مريض*

المجانين فى نعيم المسيح يانى ويدين العلم مش يقلب الكنائس جوامع


----------



## bent almalk (24 مايو 2010)

*اذ كان رب البيت بدف ضاربا فشيمة اهل البيت !!!!!!!!!

اذا كان محمد هتاش فما بالكم باتباعة من العميان 

ربنا ينور قلوبهم ياريت نصللهم ربنا يفتح عيونهم

ميرسى للخبر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 مايو 2010)

*الواد ده شكله بيشرب حشيش

ودلوقتي لما ملاقاش الحشيش فكر يشرب بانجو

وهو ده التأثير بتاعه ظهر اهو 
*​


----------

